# Council small mammal pet



## Morilec (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, in a few months I will probably live in Germany and I would take a small mammal as a pet. I was thinking of a giant breed of rabbit, but perhaps it is the most suitable animal for the moment, since the lodging etc. I am currently thinking about a prairie dog or a chinchilla or gopher .... I do not know what to choose ... I would like an animal that he likes to be pampered or that he likes the contact, I do not want to keep an animal locked in a cage by look at just .. I'd also like a size not too contained animal ... You do you suggest ??!

I apologize for my English, but I can write and I had to use a translator.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

How about a pair of rats? They can be let out of their cage to roam around a room. They are very clever, very affectionate and very cute


----------

